# Virus - cannot open Internet Explorer amongst several other issues...



## viciousvix7 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi techguys,

I've recently become infected and now have a number of issues with my laptop, I've attached pictures of the various error messages I've been receiving. I'm running Windows XP from a Dell Inspiron 6000 laptop.

Firstly, I couldn't see any pictures in Internet Explorer and then IE stopped working altogether, I'm currently using Firefox, but can't see any pictures or buttons using that either, which is rather frustrating.

Secondly, when I log on to Windows XP, instead of the blue screen with the user name on it, I get a black screen with a box similar to the one you get if you've come back from standby mode to log on with instead which is a bit strange.

Thirdly, I get an error message every time I log on (see Picture 1).

And finally, I also get this message (see Picture 2), when I click 'Close Message' I get this (Picture 3) and when I click either 'Send Error Report' or 'Don't Send', it just keeps coming back again.

*Here's my HijackThis log:*

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 13:58:26, on 19/10/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16735)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Kontiki\KService.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\NICCONFIGSVC\NICCONFIGSVC.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNetwk.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dumprep.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\Dot1XCfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\gs_agent\dsc.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgbhp.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\OIS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/ig?hl=en
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1;*.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,C:\WINDOWS\system32\twext.exe,
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {e7d773ea-a9e6-478d-be1e-adf30e015f26} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\cbXQgEUn.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Easy-WebPrint - {327C2873-E90D-4c37-AA9D-10AC9BABA46C} - C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Toolband.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell QuickSet] C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDLauncher] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Easy-PrintToolBox] C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-PrintToolBox\BJPSMAIN.EXE /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelZeroConfig] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelWireless] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe" /tf Intel PROSet/Wireless
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dscactivate] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\gs_agent\custom\dsca.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DellSupportCenter] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P DellSupportCenter
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupportCenter] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P DellSupportCenter
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ksjf93orkekfniw73nfdd] C:\DOCUME~1\Victoria\LOCALS~1\Temp\winlogen.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: SpywareGuard.lnk = C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Add To Print List - res://C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Resource.dll/RC_AddToList.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint High Speed Print - res://C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Resource.dll/RC_HSPrint.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Preview - res://C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Resource.dll/RC_Preview.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Print - res://C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Resource.dll/RC_Print.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: eBay Search - res://C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTb.dll/RCSearch.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://library.uwe.ac.uk
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {03177121-226B-11D4-B0BE-005004AD3039} (UploaderCtrl Class) - http://members4.clubphoto.com/_img/uploader/atl_uploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {0CCA191D-13A6-4E29-B746-314DEE697D83} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader5.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {2250C29C-C5E9-4F55-BE4E-01E45A40FCF1} (CMediaMix Object) - http://musicmix.messenger.msn.com/Medialogic.CAB
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {406B5949-7190-4245-91A9-30A17DE16AD0} (Snapfish Activia) - http://www.snapfish.com/SnapfishActivia.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx2.hotmail.com/mail/w2/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F5E4276-C120-11D6-A1FD-00508B9D48EA} (dldisplay Class) - http://www.gamehouse.com/ghdlctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {5C6698D9-7BE4-4122-8EC5-291D84DBD4A0} (Facebook Photo Uploader 4 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader3.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1127307279984
O16 - DPF: {6F15128C-E66A-490C-B848-5000B5ABEEAC} (HP Download Manager) - https://h20436.www2.hp.com/ediags/dex/secure/HPDEXAXO.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9122D757-5A4F-4768-82C5-B4171D8556A7} (PhotoPickConvert Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/PhotoSwap/PhtPkMSN.cab
O16 - DPF: {B1E2B96C-12FE-45E2-BEF1-44A219113CDD} (SABScanProcesses Class) - http://www.superadblocker.com/activex/sabspx.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {BD393C14-72AD-4790-A095-76522973D6B8} (CBreakshotControl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Bankshot.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {D6E7CFB5-C074-4D1C-B647-663D1A8D96BF} (Facebook Photo Uploader 4) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader4_5.cab
O16 - DPF: {D821DC4A-0814-435E-9820-661C543A4679} (CRLDownloadWrapper Class) - http://drmlicense.one.microsoft.com/crlupdate/en/crlocx.ocx
O16 - DPF: {E856B973-45FD-4559-8F82-EAB539144667} (Dell PC Checkup Installer Control) - http://pccheckup.dellfix.com/rel/41/install/gtdownde.cab
O16 - DPF: {FD0B6769-6490-4A91-AA0A-B5AE0DC75AC9} (Performance Viewer Activex Control) - https://secure.logmein.com/activex/RACtrl.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: adqetj.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: HP Port Resolver - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\HPBPRO.EXE
O23 - Service: HP Status Server - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\HPBOID.EXE
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: KService - Kontiki Inc. - C:\Program Files\Kontiki\KService.exe
O23 - Service: NICCONFIGSVC - Dell Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell\NICCONFIGSVC\NICCONFIGSVC.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: SupportSoft Sprocket Service (dellsupportcenter) (sprtsvc_dellsupportcenter) - SupportSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtsvc.exe
O23 - Service: StarWind iSCSI Service (StarWindService) - Rocket Division Software - C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless SSO Service (WLANKEEPER) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe

--
End of file - 12909 bytes

Sorry if this is all a bit confusing, if it doesn't make sense then I'll try and explain again, any help would be very much appreciated!


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Please close/disable all anti-virus and anti-malware programs so they do not interfere with the running of SDFix and make sure you are disconnected from the Internet after downloading the program but before extracting the files.


*Very Important!* Temporarily *disable* your *anti-virus*, *script blocking* and any *anti-malware* real-time protection _*before*_ performing a scan. They can interfere with SDFix and remove some of its embedded files which may cause _"unpredictable results"_.
Click on *this link* to see a list of programs that should be disabled. The list is not all inclusive. If yours is not listed and you don't know how to disable it, please ask.
*Remember to re-enable the protection again afterwards before connecting to the Internet.*

Download *SDFix* and save it to your Desktop.

Double click *SDFix.exe* and it will extract the files to %systemdrive% 
(Drive that contains the Windows Directory, typically C:\SDFix)

Please then reboot your computer in *Safe Mode* by doing the following :
Restart your computer
After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually
Instead of Windows loading as normal, the Advanced Options Menu should appear
Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press *Enter*
Choose your usual account.

Open the extracted SDFix folder and double click *RunThis.bat* to start the script. 
Type *Y* to begin the cleanup process.
It will remove any Trojan Services and Registry Entries that it finds then prompt you to press any key to reboot. 
Press any Key and it will restart the PC. 
When the PC restarts the Fixtool will run again and complete the removal process then display *Finished*, press any key to end the script and load your desktop icons.
Once the desktop icons load the SDFix report will open on screen and also save into the SDFix folder as *Report.txt* 
(Report.txt will also be copied to the clipboard ready for posting back on the forum).
Paste the contents of the Report.txt back here with a new HijackThis log


----------



## viciousvix7 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thankyou for your response cybertech,

I'm getting an error message when I try to extract SDFix (see Picture 4), also, I think I've closed all anti-virus and anti-malware programs but I'm now being denied access to the Task Manager so I can't be sure.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Let's try this instead.

Please download *ATF Cleaner* by Atribune.


Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program. 
Under *Main* choose: *Select All* 
Click the *Empty Selected* button. 

Click *Exit* on the Main menu to close the program.

Please download *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* and save it to your desktop. 
_alternate download link 1_ _alternate download link 2_
Make sure you are connected to the Internet.
Double-click on *Download_mbam-setup.exe* to install the application.
When the installation begins, follow the prompts and do not make any changes to default settings.
When installation has finished, make sure you leave both of these checked:
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
*Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*

Then click *Finish*.
MBAM will automatically start and you will be asked to update the program before performing a scan. If an update is found, the program will automatically update itself. Press the *OK* button to close that box and continue. _If you encounter any problems while downloading the updates, manually download them from here and just double-click on mbam-rules.exe to install._
On the Scanner tab:
Make sure the "*Perform Quick Scan*" option is selected.
Then click on the *Scan* button.

If asked to select the drives to scan, leave all the drives selected and click on the *Start Scan* button.
The scan will begin and "_Scan in progress_" will show at the top. It may take some time to complete so please be patient.
When the scan is finished, a message box will say "_The scan completed successfully. Click 'Show Results' to display all objects found_".
Click *OK* to close the message box and continue with the removal process.
Back at the main Scanner screen, click on the *Show Results* button to see a list of any malware that was found.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When removal is completed, a log report will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to restart your computer. _(see Note below)_
The log is automatically saved and can be viewed by clicking the *Logs* tab in MBAM.
Copy and paste the contents of that report in your next reply with a new hijackthis log.
_*Note*: If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove, you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts. Click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process. If asked to restart the computer, please do so immediately. Failure to reboot will prevent MBAM from removing all the malware._


----------



## viciousvix7 (Jun 13, 2006)

Ok,

*MBAM Log:*

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.29
Database version: 1302
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3

21/10/2008 20:03:52
mbam-log-2008-10-21 (20-03-52).txt

Scan type: Quick Scan
Objects scanned: 55917
Time elapsed: 13 minute(s), 47 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 2
Registry Values Infected: 2
Registry Data Items Infected: 4
Folders Infected: 1
Files Infected: 8

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{47d92eb6-e52c-4cda-92a6-2369963f4913} (Spyware.Banker) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\MRSoft (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Values Infected:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\ShellExecuteHooks\{0574d50f-c261-490d-bf39-4e91183c4efb} (Trojan.Vundo) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Network\UID (Malware.Trace) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Data Items Infected:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Userinit (Backdoor.Bot) -> Data: c:\windows\system32\twext.exe -> Delete on reboot.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Userinit (Backdoor.Bot) -> Data: system32\twext.exe -> Delete on reboot.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Userinit (Hijack.UserInit) -> Bad: (C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,C:\WINDOWS\system32\twext.exe,) Good: (userinit.exe) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System\DisableTaskMgr (Hijack.TaskManager) -> Bad: (1) Good: (0) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Folders Infected:
C:\WINDOWS\system32\twain_32 (Backdoor.Bot) -> Delete on reboot.

Files Infected:
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mrxdavv.sys (Rootkit.Agent.H) -> Delete on reboot.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\jetaccss.dll (Spyware.Banker) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\twain_32\local.ds (Backdoor.Bot) -> Delete on reboot.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\twain_32\user.ds (Backdoor.Bot) -> Delete on reboot.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\k86.bin (Fake.Dropped.Malware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\twext.exe (Backdoor.Bot) -> Delete on reboot.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hrpdcf.bin (Malware.Trace) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\E.tmp (Trojan.FakeAlert) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

*HijackThis Log:*

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 20:14:32, on 21/10/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16735)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Kontiki\KService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dumprep.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\gs_agent\dsc.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgbhp.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\Dot1XCfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dwwin.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/ig?hl=en
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1;*.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell QuickSet] C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDLauncher] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Easy-PrintToolBox] C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-PrintToolBox\BJPSMAIN.EXE /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelZeroConfig] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelWireless] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe" /tf Intel PROSet/Wireless
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dscactivate] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\gs_agent\custom\dsca.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DellSupportCenter] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P DellSupportCenter
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NBKeyScan] "C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero8\Nero BackItUp\NBKeyScan.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupportCenter] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P DellSupportCenter
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ksjf93orkekfniw73nfdd] C:\DOCUME~1\Victoria\LOCALS~1\Temp\winlogen.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: SpywareGuard.lnk = C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Add To Print List - res://C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Resource.dll/RC_AddToList.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint High Speed Print - res://C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Resource.dll/RC_HSPrint.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Preview - res://C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Resource.dll/RC_Preview.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Print - res://C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Resource.dll/RC_Print.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: eBay Search - res://C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTb.dll/RCSearch.html
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://library.uwe.ac.uk
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {03177121-226B-11D4-B0BE-005004AD3039} (UploaderCtrl Class) - http://members4.clubphoto.com/_img/uploader/atl_uploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {0CCA191D-13A6-4E29-B746-314DEE697D83} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader5.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {2250C29C-C5E9-4F55-BE4E-01E45A40FCF1} (CMediaMix Object) - http://musicmix.messenger.msn.com/Medialogic.CAB
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {406B5949-7190-4245-91A9-30A17DE16AD0} (Snapfish Activia) - http://www.snapfish.com/SnapfishActivia.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx2.hotmail.com/mail/w2/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F5E4276-C120-11D6-A1FD-00508B9D48EA} (dldisplay Class) - http://www.gamehouse.com/ghdlctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {5C6698D9-7BE4-4122-8EC5-291D84DBD4A0} (Facebook Photo Uploader 4 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader3.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1127307279984
O16 - DPF: {6F15128C-E66A-490C-B848-5000B5ABEEAC} (HP Download Manager) - https://h20436.www2.hp.com/ediags/dex/secure/HPDEXAXO.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9122D757-5A4F-4768-82C5-B4171D8556A7} (PhotoPickConvert Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/PhotoSwap/PhtPkMSN.cab
O16 - DPF: {B1E2B96C-12FE-45E2-BEF1-44A219113CDD} (SABScanProcesses Class) - http://www.superadblocker.com/activex/sabspx.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {BD393C14-72AD-4790-A095-76522973D6B8} (CBreakshotControl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Bankshot.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {D6E7CFB5-C074-4D1C-B647-663D1A8D96BF} (Facebook Photo Uploader 4) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader4_5.cab
O16 - DPF: {D821DC4A-0814-435E-9820-661C543A4679} (CRLDownloadWrapper Class) - http://drmlicense.one.microsoft.com/crlupdate/en/crlocx.ocx
O16 - DPF: {E856B973-45FD-4559-8F82-EAB539144667} (Dell PC Checkup Installer Control) - http://pccheckup.dellfix.com/rel/41/install/gtdownde.cab
O16 - DPF: {FD0B6769-6490-4A91-AA0A-B5AE0DC75AC9} (Performance Viewer Activex Control) - https://secure.logmein.com/activex/RACtrl.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: adqetj.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: ASP.NET State Service (aspnet_state) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_state.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: CiSvc - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
O23 - Service: clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32 - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe
O23 - Service: COMSysApp - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: EvtEng - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: Fax - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 3.0.0.0 (FontCache3.0.0.0) - Unknown owner - c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.Net\Framework\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe
O23 - Service: HP Port Resolver - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\HPBPRO.EXE
O23 - Service: HP Status Server - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\HPBOID.EXE
O23 - Service: IDriverT - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: ImapiService - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\imapi.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: KService - Kontiki Inc. - C:\Program Files\Kontiki\KService.exe
O23 - Service: mnmsrvc - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mnmsrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Distributed Transaction Coordinator (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Nero BackItUp Scheduler 3 - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero8\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NICCONFIGSVC - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\VRT9.tmp (file missing)
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: RasMan - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\VRT1.tmp (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: SupportSoft Sprocket Service (dellsupportcenter) (sprtsvc_dellsupportcenter) - SupportSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtsvc.exe
O23 - Service: StarWind iSCSI Service (StarWindService) - Rocket Division Software - C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless SSO Service (WLANKEEPER) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe

--
End of file - 13047 bytes


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*Run HJT again and put a check in the following:*

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ksjf93orkekfniw73nfdd] C:\DOCUME~1\Victoria\LOCALS~1\Temp\winlogen.exe
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: adqetj.dll

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*

Download *OTScanIt.exe * to your Desktop and double-click on it to extract the files. It will create a folder named *OTScanIt* on your desktop.

Close any open browsers.
If your Real protection or Antivirus intervenes with OTScanIt, allow it to run.
Open the *OTScanit* folder and double-click on *OTScanit.exe* to start the program.
In *Additional Scans *section put a check in BotCheck and Disabled MS Config Items and EventViewer Errors/Warnings
Now click the *Run Scan *button on the toolbar.
The program will be scanning huge amounts of data so depending on your system it could take a long time to complete. Let it run unhindered until it finishes.
When the scan is complete Notepad will open with the report file loaded in it.
Save that notepad file
If the log is too large to post, use the *Reply* button, scroll down to the attachments section and attach the notepad file here.


----------



## viciousvix7 (Jun 13, 2006)

I've attached the OTScanIt log, 

I'm now able to access Task Manager and the blue welcome screen has returned but the other problems remain, thank you so much for your assistance so far.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Start *OTScanIt*. Copy/Paste the information in the Code box below into the pane where it says *Paste fix here* and then click the *Run Fix* button.


```
[Kill Explorer]
[Unregister Dlls]
[Win32 Services - Non-Microsoft Only]
YY -> (NMIndexingService) NMIndexingService [Win32_Own | On_Demand | Stopped] -> %SystemRoot%\TEMP\VRT9.tmp
YY -> (RasMan) RasMan [Win32_Own | On_Demand | Stopped] -> %SystemRoot%\TEMP\VRT1.tmp
[Registry - Additional Scans - Non-Microsoft Only]
< BotCheck > -> 
*Authentication Packages* -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa\\Authentication Packages
YY -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\cbXQgEUn -> 
< BotCheck > -> 
[Files/Folders - Created Within 30 days]
NY -> 1 C:\*.tmp files -> C:\*.tmp
NY -> 37 C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\*.tmp
NY -> gcomd32.dll -> %SystemRoot%\System32\gcomd32.dll
NY -> hgapt32.dll -> %SystemRoot%\System32\hgapt32.dll
NY -> jetaccs.dll -> %SystemRoot%\System32\jetaccs.dll
NY -> jetaccss.dll -> %SystemRoot%\System32\jetaccss.dll
NY -> k86.bin -> %SystemRoot%\System32\k86.bin
NY -> nUEgQXbc.ini -> %SystemRoot%\System32\nUEgQXbc.ini
NY -> nUEgQXbc.ini2 -> %SystemRoot%\System32\nUEgQXbc.ini2
NY -> pukugshw.exe -> %SystemRoot%\System32\pukugshw.exe
NY -> tvjlddnm.ini -> %SystemRoot%\System32\tvjlddnm.ini
NY -> 2 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp
[Files/Folders - Modified Within 30 days]
NY -> 318 C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\*.tmp files -> C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\*.tmp
[Empty Temp Folders]
[Start Explorer]
[Reboot]
```
The fix should only take a very short time. When the fix is completed a message box will popup telling you that it is finished. Click the Ok button and Notepad will open with a log of actions taken during the fix. 
*Post that information back here*.

I will review the information when it comes back in.

*Click here* to download *Dr.Web CureIt* and save it to your desktop.

Doubleclick the *drweb-cureit.exe* file and Allow to run the express scan
This will scan the files currently running in memory and when something is found, click the yes button when it asks you if you want to cure it. This is only a short scan.
Once the short scan has finished, mark the drives that you want to scan.
Select all drives. A red dot shows which drives have been chosen.
Click the *green arrow* at the right, and the scan will start.
Click 'Yes to all' if it asks if you want to cure/move the file.
When the scan has finished, look if you can click next icon next to the files found:








If so, click it and then click the next icon right below and select *Move incurable* as you'll see in next image:








This will move it to the %userprofile%\DoctorWeb\quarantaine-folder if it can't be cured. (this in case if we need samples)
After selecting, in the Dr.Web CureIt menu on top, click *file* and choose *save report list*
Save the report to your desktop. The report will be called *DrWeb.csv*
Close Dr.Web Cureit.
*Reboot* your computer!! Because it could be possible that files in use will be moved/deleted during reboot.
After reboot, post the contents of the log from Dr.Web you saved previously in your next reply along with a new Hijack This log.


----------



## viciousvix7 (Jun 13, 2006)

Phew, that was a long one, nearly 5 hours! I'm not sure how to finish the process with Dr.Web CureIt as I can't see the pictures you added into the last message and they don't highlight when I hit Select All, could you add the icons in an attachment?


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

I believe the icon you are looking for is in the top right of the program. It opens a dropdown box:
Delete incruable
Rename incuralbe
Move incurable

Select Move incurable


----------



## viciousvix7 (Jun 13, 2006)

*OTScanIt log:*

Explorer killed successfully
[Win32 Services - Non-Microsoft Only]
Service NMIndexingService stopped successfully.
Service NMIndexingService deleted successfully.
File C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\VRT9.tmp not found.
Service RasMan stopped successfully.
Service RasMan deleted successfully.
File C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\VRT1.tmp not found.
[Registry - Additional Scans - Non-Microsoft Only]
Registry value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa\\Authentication Packages:C:\WINDOWS\system32\cbXQgEUn deleted successfully.
File not found.
[Files/Folders - Created Within 30 days]
LoadLibrary failed for C:\WINDOWS\System32\gcomd32.dll
C:\WINDOWS\System32\gcomd32.dll NOT unregistered.
C:\WINDOWS\System32\gcomd32.dll moved successfully.
LoadLibrary failed for C:\WINDOWS\System32\hgapt32.dll
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hgapt32.dll NOT unregistered.
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hgapt32.dll moved successfully.
LoadLibrary failed for C:\WINDOWS\System32\jetaccs.dll
C:\WINDOWS\System32\jetaccs.dll NOT unregistered.
C:\WINDOWS\System32\jetaccs.dll moved successfully.
LoadLibrary failed for C:\WINDOWS\System32\jetaccss.dll
C:\WINDOWS\System32\jetaccss.dll NOT unregistered.
C:\WINDOWS\System32\jetaccss.dll moved successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\System32\k86.bin moved successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nUEgQXbc.ini moved successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nUEgQXbc.ini2 moved successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\System32\pukugshw.exe moved successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\System32\tvjlddnm.ini moved successfully.
[Files/Folders - Modified Within 30 days]
C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\is-1Q28S.tmp\_isetup folder deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\is-1Q28S.tmp folder deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\is-7BOJ6.tmp folder deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\is-B2STR.tmp\_isetup folder deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\is-B2STR.tmp folder deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\is-E81D0.tmp\_isetup folder deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\is-E81D0.tmp folder deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\is-K6KK7.tmp folder deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\is-PFDLK.tmp\_isetup folder deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\is-PFDLK.tmp folder deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\iss4A.tmp folder deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\iss4C.tmp folder deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\nero.tmp\Nero\NPS folder deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\nero.tmp\Nero folder deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\nero.tmp\8.1.1.4_8.10.293_14182 folder deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\nero.tmp folder deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\nps.tmp folder deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\nsfEE.tmp folder deleted successfully.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\~DF470F.tmp scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\~DF8864.tmp scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\~DF8ACB.tmp scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\~DF8FAF.tmp scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\~DFEF56.tmp scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\~DFF3B4.tmp scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\~nsu.tmp folder deleted successfully.
[Empty Temp Folders]
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\History\History.IE5\index.dat scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\Cookies\index.dat scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\etilqs_Tw2wqe2VjvFY31vKpEpK scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\~DF470F.tmp scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\~DF8864.tmp scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\~DF8ACB.tmp scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\~DF8FAF.tmp scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\~DFEF56.tmp scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\~DFF3B4.tmp scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
User's Temp folder emptied.
User's Temporary Internet Files folder emptied.
User's Internet Explorer cache folder emptied.
Local Service Temp folder emptied.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
Local Service Temporary Internet Files folder emptied.
File delete failed. C:\WINDOWS\temp\Perflib_Perfdata_7cc.dat scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
Windows Temp folder emptied.
Java cache emptied.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\az3irkgs.default\Cache\_CACHE_001_ scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\az3irkgs.default\Cache\_CACHE_002_ scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\az3irkgs.default\Cache\_CACHE_003_ scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\az3irkgs.default\Cache\_CACHE_MAP_ scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\az3irkgs.default\urlclassifier3.sqlite scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
File delete failed. C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\az3irkgs.default\XUL.mfl scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
FireFox cache emptied.
RecycleBin -> emptied.
Explorer started successfully
< End of fix log >
OTScanIt by OldTimer - Version 1.0.19.0 fix logfile created on 10222008_131814

Files moved on Reboot...
C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\~DF470F.tmp moved successfully.
File C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\~DF8864.tmp not found!
File C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\~DF8ACB.tmp not found!
C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\~DF8FAF.tmp moved successfully.
File C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\~DFEF56.tmp not found!
File C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\~DFF3B4.tmp not found!
C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\History\History.IE5\index.dat moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\Cookies\index.dat moved successfully.
File C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\temp\etilqs_Tw2wqe2VjvFY31vKpEpK not found!
File move failed. C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat scheduled to be moved on reboot.
File C:\WINDOWS\temp\Perflib_Perfdata_7cc.dat not found!
C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\az3irkgs.default\Cache\_CACHE_001_ moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\az3irkgs.default\Cache\_CACHE_002_ moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\az3irkgs.default\Cache\_CACHE_003_ moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\az3irkgs.default\Cache\_CACHE_MAP_ moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\az3irkgs.default\urlclassifier3.sqlite moved successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Victoria\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\az3irkgs.default\XUL.mfl moved successfully.

*HijackThis log:*

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 20:47:17, on 22/10/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16735)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Kontiki\KService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dumprep.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\Dot1XCfg.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgbhp.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\gs_agent\dsc.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/ig?hl=en
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1;*.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell QuickSet] C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDLauncher] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Easy-PrintToolBox] C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-PrintToolBox\BJPSMAIN.EXE /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelZeroConfig] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelWireless] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe" /tf Intel PROSet/Wireless
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dscactivate] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\gs_agent\custom\dsca.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DellSupportCenter] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P DellSupportCenter
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NBKeyScan] "C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero8\Nero BackItUp\NBKeyScan.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupportCenter] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P DellSupportCenter
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: SpywareGuard.lnk = C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
O7 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System, DisableRegedit=1
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Add To Print List - res://C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Resource.dll/RC_AddToList.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint High Speed Print - res://C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Resource.dll/RC_HSPrint.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Preview - res://C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Resource.dll/RC_Preview.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Print - res://C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Resource.dll/RC_Print.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: eBay Search - res://C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTb.dll/RCSearch.html
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://library.uwe.ac.uk
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {03177121-226B-11D4-B0BE-005004AD3039} (UploaderCtrl Class) - http://members4.clubphoto.com/_img/uploader/atl_uploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {0CCA191D-13A6-4E29-B746-314DEE697D83} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader5.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {2250C29C-C5E9-4F55-BE4E-01E45A40FCF1} (CMediaMix Object) - http://musicmix.messenger.msn.com/Medialogic.CAB
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {406B5949-7190-4245-91A9-30A17DE16AD0} (Snapfish Activia) - http://www.snapfish.com/SnapfishActivia.cab

O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx2.hotmail.com/mail/w2/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F5E4276-C120-11D6-A1FD-00508B9D48EA} (dldisplay Class) - http://www.gamehouse.com/ghdlctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {5C6698D9-7BE4-4122-8EC5-291D84DBD4A0} (Facebook Photo Uploader 4 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader3.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1127307279984
O16 - DPF: {6F15128C-E66A-490C-B848-5000B5ABEEAC} (HP Download Manager) - https://h20436.www2.hp.com/ediags/dex/secure/HPDEXAXO.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9122D757-5A4F-4768-82C5-B4171D8556A7} (PhotoPickConvert Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/PhotoSwap/PhtPkMSN.cab
O16 - DPF: {B1E2B96C-12FE-45E2-BEF1-44A219113CDD} (SABScanProcesses Class) - http://www.superadblocker.com/activex/sabspx.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {BD393C14-72AD-4790-A095-76522973D6B8} (CBreakshotControl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Bankshot.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {D6E7CFB5-C074-4D1C-B647-663D1A8D96BF} (Facebook Photo Uploader 4) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader4_5.cab
O16 - DPF: {D821DC4A-0814-435E-9820-661C543A4679} (CRLDownloadWrapper Class) - http://drmlicense.one.microsoft.com/crlupdate/en/crlocx.ocx
O16 - DPF: {E856B973-45FD-4559-8F82-EAB539144667} (Dell PC Checkup Installer Control) - http://pccheckup.dellfix.com/rel/41/install/gtdownde.cab
O16 - DPF: {FD0B6769-6490-4A91-AA0A-B5AE0DC75AC9} (Performance Viewer Activex Control) - https://secure.logmein.com/activex/RACtrl.cab
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: ASP.NET State Service (aspnet_state) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_state.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: CiSvc - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
O23 - Service: clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32 - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe
O23 - Service: COMSysApp - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: EvtEng - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: Fax - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 3.0.0.0 (FontCache3.0.0.0) - Unknown owner - c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.Net\Framework\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe
O23 - Service: HP Port Resolver - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\HPBPRO.EXE
O23 - Service: HP Status Server - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\HPBOID.EXE
O23 - Service: IDriverT - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: ImapiService - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\imapi.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: KService - Kontiki Inc. - C:\Program Files\Kontiki\KService.exe
O23 - Service: mnmsrvc - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mnmsrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Distributed Transaction Coordinator (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Nero BackItUp Scheduler 3 - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero8\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NICCONFIGSVC - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: SupportSoft Sprocket Service (dellsupportcenter) (sprtsvc_dellsupportcenter) - SupportSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtsvc.exe
O23 - Service: StarWind iSCSI Service (StarWindService) - Rocket Division Software - C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless SSO Service (WLANKEEPER) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe

--
End of file - 12741 bytes

*Dr.Web CureIt log:*

The file's so large that I can't attach it in one post, I'll upload it in two parts as an text file as I'm not able to attach csv files, hope this is ok.


----------



## viciousvix7 (Jun 13, 2006)

Part 2 of Dr.Web CureIt log


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

I'm afraid I have some very bad news for you. The infection you have, Virut, goes after the operating system. It's nearly impossible to fix this. The best resolution is to format and reload the machine.

I hope you can save what ever data you require.


----------



## viciousvix7 (Jun 13, 2006)

That is bad news, could you give me some info on how to format and reload, thanks for all of your help.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

There is a guide here: http://forums.techguy.org/windows-nt-2000-xp/499568-guide-reinstall-windows.html

Feel free to start a new thread in the XP forum if you need help.


----------



## viciousvix7 (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm also a bit concerned about my external hard drive. Since I've been having problems, the name of it has changed from IOMEGA_HDD to Chess (see attachment). I removed a file called chess.exe from my hard drive (which I didn't put there, I don't play chess!) and it won't open automatically when I click on it, I have to open it via right click, Explore.

I've tried renaming it, but that doesn't seem to work either, I'm obviously worried as I need to use it to back up my files for the reinstall and I don't want it to infect my computer when I connect it afterwards.

I've run a couple of Dr.Web scans and it's now coming out clean but the problem's still there, if it's just a superficial thing then I'm not too worried but thought I'd check and see if there was something more sinister to it.

Many thanks.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

It could be the virus that has renamed it. Can you burn your data to a CD instead? That's what I would try doing instead of possibly infecting the external drive.


----------



## viciousvix7 (Jun 13, 2006)

Sorry, I'm confused. Do you think the external drive itself is infected or is it the infection on my PC that's causing the name change? I've been using it since getting the infection, and it's got a lot of data on it, nearly 300GB. Do I need to get a new one?


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

If you can't open it I don't see how you can access it. It will more than likely be fine once you have reinstalled the OS. All I am saying is what ever data you need to save now put that on a CD.


----------



## viciousvix7 (Jun 13, 2006)

I was ready to reinstall but I turned my computer on and now get the 'blue screen of death' saying that a problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to protect my computer. I try to reboot and have tried starting in Safe Mode but I keep getting the blue screen.

I wasn't sure if it's you that can help me with this so I've also started a thread in the Windows XP forum.


----------



## viciousvix7 (Jun 13, 2006)

I was ready to reinstall but I turned my computer on and now get the 'blue screen of death' saying that a problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to protect my computer. I try to reboot and have tried starting in Safe Mode but I keep getting the blue screen.

I wasn't sure if it's you that can help me with this so I've also started a thread in the Windows XP forum.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

If you are going to reinstall I don't see why you need to get into Windows. Just boot the machine with the XP cd in and boot to the CD. Some machines have a boot option by pressing F12 after post. I'm not sure about your machine. You may need to set the boot option in the bios.


----------



## viciousvix7 (Jun 13, 2006)

That's brilliant, I've now begun the setup process, thankyou!


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

I don't know about brilliant, but thanks and good luck on the reload!


----------



## viciousvix7 (Jun 13, 2006)

Sorry, me again! I've successfully reloaded and all is going well, the only problem is that I still can't open Internet Explorer. I've downloaded the most recent version but it's just not working. I'm quite happy using Firefox but some things require Internet Explorer which is a bit of a pain.
Also, don't suppose you know how to switch my " and @ keys around, they seem to be muddled. Thanks.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

You didn't format the machine? It sounds like you just loaded over the top or did a repair.


----------



## viciousvix7 (Jun 13, 2006)

Sorry, I think I've just done a repair, I followed the instructions of the reinstall from the link you gave me, how do I go about formatting it?


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

It's in the options when you boot to the CD. I don't recall the exact wording. Are you using a Microsoft XP CD or a manufacturer provided recovery CD?


----------



## viciousvix7 (Jun 13, 2006)

Right, have formatted and reinstalled and all is now back to normal, thank you so much for all of your help!


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

:up: You're welcome!


----------

